
Suitability of Commercial Clouds for NASA’s HPC Applications [pdf] - gnufx
https://www.nas.nasa.gov/assets/pdf/papers/NAS_Technical_Report_NAS-2018-01.pdf
======
gnufx
This is a much more comprehensive evaluation than the back-of-envelope
calculations we typically make when told we should/must use "the cloud" for
such things. Those come out expensive, even for things you could run -- not
the sort of materials science computation that comprises much of the load on
typical academic HPC systems -- but not normally this expensive.

